# xenweb



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I know I am not the only one using Xenweb here at TSG, so I would like someone to please help me with a little problem I have... I have applied to have a WEBPAGE and it has been accepted, now when I type the website I get the following screen: 

Index of /
Name Last modified Size Description
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Parent Directory 29-Sep-2006 01:08 - 
_private/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
cgi-bin/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
images/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
postinfo.html 29-Sep-2006 00:57 2k 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
so how exactly do I create/upload my website?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Create it as an HTML file (.html or .htm) and then upload that as index.html to the root of the server via FTP.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all, check your Private Message, it will have your user name, and your password, and it will also have your FTP link, copy the FTP link, and paste it into IE, then type in your username, and your password. Then copy/upload your HTML file in the folder named public_html.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks!!! You are a mod in Xenweb, right?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> thanks!!! You are a mod in Xenweb, right?


Glad it worked! And yes I am, let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

By the way I get this message... FTP directory /public_html/ at ftp.giovanni.xenweb.net
To view this FTP site in Windows Explorer, click Page, and then click Open FTP Site in Windows Explorer. I am using IE7 RC1, so I dont have the option page, how can i sort this out?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hm, I don't use IE 7, so it might be a bit different. I'm not very sure. You might want to ask Harmor, here.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks anyway!!! Do messages get answered fast, in Xenweb?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

You're questions already been answered by harmor!!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't use Explorer as an FTP client. Use SmartFTP.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

why? is it better?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes. I always have trouble with Windows FTP. Try it out...its free.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am using it, but how do I upload stuff to my webpage?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Do you have an ftp account site up with cpanel?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

dont think so, I just use xenweb


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

log into cpanel...create an ftp account...enter your ftp info into smartftp...click logon...drag your files from your computer onto your server


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have gone to the logon screen, I have one.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I ahve an ftp, do I still need 2 create an account.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am in my account where do I create the FTP account, because I already know the details for the SmartFTP program, I have filled them in and it works, now how do I upload the files?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Open both a local window and a remote window (one or both may be there by default)

Drag and drop the files wherever you want them


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks I have done that now.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Now when I am in my website this appears: Index of /
Name Last modified Size Description
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Parent Directory 30-Sep-2006 14:39 - 
INDEX.html 30-Sep-2006 14:44 1k 
_private/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
cgi-bin/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
images/ 29-Sep-2006 00:57 - 
postinfo.html 29-Sep-2006 00:57 2k 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

My webpage is Index.html


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

go to your site...does the index page appear?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

that screen appears and when I click on index I get this message:

SCUõ&#382;Rx&#339;c```fpcdàd nô


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

what is your url?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

http://giovanni.xenweb.net/


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

make your index file lowercase


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have changed it, gonna have a look now.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I get this message: SCUõ&#382;Rx&#339;c```fpcdàd nô


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Something is wrong in your source file. You do not have correct code. Paste your code here


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Something is messed up... This page should appear:
http://giovanni.xenweb.net/index.html

But it doesn't. Are there any other files in the directory besides index.html? Delete them all.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I changed it... the notepad file continued out of the window, so I pressed enter to go to the next line, which means its working.. gonna get my webpage of TSG before someone missuses it. thanks 4 all da help.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

now it works...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Its working now...maybe your subdomain needed propogation


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

:up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

propogation is advertising right?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Its actually spelt propagation.. its checked it on dictionary.com


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

how do I add other pages? Do I put them in the public folder too?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am gonna help TSG... by placing a link 2 them on my website... I have already had 100 hits in about 10 minutes


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a feeling that most of those hits are from you or other people clicking your link from this site. Also, new registrations are shown at xenweb, so people may be seeing you there.

You have an obscure domain name...people aren't just going to randomly arrive at your site. Check the ip address and paths of the visitors.


Propagation is the duplication of your domain around the world. It is the time period where ISPs update their servers so that their customers can view your site. In the past, it was about 72 hours. Now, its about 15 minutes.

Put other pages in that folder as well.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

most infact are from me, because I keep on changing things. What is an obscure ip adress and by the way is duplicating my site good, how do i check the other peoples ip addresses, thanks and sorry for asking such basic questions.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I said an obscure domain name, not ip address. But an ip address is even more obscure.

What I mean is that no one will just stumble upon your site. No one links to you, your domain name is random, and you don't appear on google or other search engines.

For a domain such as buy.com, random people are going to check out the site, just because of its simple name.

You have no need to duplicate your site. Here is what I mean by DNS propagation:
http://webhosting.devshed.com/c/a/W...DNS-propagation-and-why-does-it-take-so-long/


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You didn't pay anyone for your domain, but the same goes for subdomains, which you have. The article is old, so it mentions the 36-72 hours, but now it takes no more than 1.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks, now I understand you, do you know any free tools that can do some marketing...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I know of some free tools, but none of them are legit. Don't trust most SEO people/programs.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have searched for them tried some but none work.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't use programs in general. Read some articles about it.

Here are a few:
1. Make your site readable! Red on blue is NOT good.
2. Get some actual content.
3. Layout your site.
4. Use images.

I am 3 years older than you and I make sites like this and this


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Template looks a little buggy to me, when you hit "Create a new post", "Write over a post", etc., it just gives a PHP error.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I was actually updating the site as you looked at it...I screwed up the template as I was adding new users and capabilities.

Reading my last post, that last line sounded kind of rude.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You might want to work on your contact/email form as well, its wide open to spammers. They can put any address in for "to" and it will send the email from your server.

BTW: Accidentally sent 2 emails I think to your contact form when testing that, you can ignore those.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Lets not hijack this thread...i got the emails...did you send them to me or to the whole group? they will be a little confused


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It went to whatever is the default, "The Executive Board". I thought you might want to know your form could be used by spammers...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

ha....the entire committee will get those emails and have no idea whats going on


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Whoops, my mistake. Better to find out now than have HostGator find a form being used for spam though.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

covert215 said:


> Don't use programs in general. Read some articles about it.
> 
> Here are a few:
> 1. Make your site readable! Red on blue is NOT good.
> ...


Fair enough, I will ahve a look at them.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Cor... they look good! So, I see you ahve read my site, have any ideas on what tools I could put it my site, ex. guestbook...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

search through www.hotscripts.com and i'm sure you'll find something good


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

www.gldc.co.nr my new simplier domain which redirects me to my xenweb site


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have got 2 activate it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I would recommend getting rid of that hit counter. It is placing ads on your page.

Use www.statcounter.com

It is free, extensive, and no ads.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I know it has ads, i will change it.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Does xenweb allow Javascript?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks, I am gonna use HTML, I know how 2 use it well


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

in www.hotscripts.com which option should I choose to add things to my site?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

bump.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

don't bump if there has been a post in the past 24 hours

you download the scripts from hotscripts and you upload them to your site, where you install them


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

can they be from any of the sections?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

php is your best bet


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks i will have a look


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

its great that you and i are having conversations on 2 completely different topics in 2 different threads


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, and we have a similar age


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

i have this now downloaded: GuestBookXL (No database, flatfile) and they are PHP files do I just upload them?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

there should be an install or readme file packaged with it...is there?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

there is a readme, I opened it in notepad


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I uploaded it and it created its own subdirectory
http://giovanni.xenweb.net/guestbook.php


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

looks like you got it working then, right?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

btw, it also has a lot of spam in it already


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I know it came like that...by the way this is my html index page:

My Homepage



*A brief introduction*
​
Hi, I am *Giovanni*. I am 13 years old. My birthday is on the 30th December. I go to St. Bon's.

I Any quotes I make will apear in _italics_

This webpage was made using Notepad, SmartFTP and Xenweb hosting. I hope to make a .co.nr domain soon, that will be 
functioning.

My favourite search engine is Google<a/>

*LINKS TO MY OTHER PAGES*

I am now involved in a saturday workshop, doing computer maintanence (building/refurbishing computers), in partnership 
with <a href"http://www.nypo.org".NYPO<a/>

NYPO means and stands for Newham Young People Online.

Hopefully I will add morre pages soon, but I am still learning how to use *HTML* which by the way means Hyper Text 
Transfer Protocol.

This is my Hit Counter




<a href="http://www.statcounter.com/" target="_blank">
http://c18.statcounter.com/counter.php?sc_project=1924575&
amp;java=0&security=7b93df1e&invisible=0




Here are the hosts of my
_.co.nr_
redirecting service:




<a href"page2.html">My views on Technology<a/>

The page 2 link is not working or the NYPO link, see any problems?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have deleted [/TABLE] as it is not needed any more and in the NYPO link where it has the . I changed it to >, I have upload it to: http://giovanni.xenweb.net but to no avail


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't understand your question and PLEASE CHANGE THE COLORS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SOLID BLUE BACKGROUND = EVIL 
RED TEXT = EVIL

BLUE BG + RED TEXT = UBER EVIL


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The make a link, use the code Click here


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

can you tell more color codes to change them to, maybe a blue background with red text


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Look into a WYSIWYG tool. Use the free NVu to start and move on to Dreamweaver if you are ready to make an investment. STAY AWAY FROM FRONTPAGE AT ALL COSTS.

FYI- Frontpage has been replaced w/ Expression...I haven't seen it yet, but it is probably as bad as frontpage.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks, what do they do?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

www.gldc.co.nr does it look better now?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Links r working and will change color of page 2 later


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

WYSIWYG- "What you see is what you get"

Basically, you design a page like you would in a word processor and it generates the code for you. NVu is good because its free. Frontpage inserts Internet Explorer-only code and is generally messy. Dreamweaver is above and beyond its competitors.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The black and white looks infinitely better


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought so 2


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

did you intentionally turn your links red?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am downloading Nvu now how do I use it?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yes, why? do you think they look bad?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

no...did you use css for that?

use Nvu like any word processor...there is a button to insert a link, a button to insert a pic, a button for tables....just type wherever you want


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I just put the text "link=red" in the "" part. 
i am using it, very high quality


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is good for old HTML, bad for new HTML, or XHTML.

HTML is now a dead language. There will be no more updates. It has been declared obsolete. HTML 4.01 is the last version. XHTML 1.0 is the new standard. It is the same as HTML but has a few more syntax rules. Also, it eliminates tags and stuff like what you have and replaces them with CSS.

Read some tutorials at www.W3Schools.com (The W3 is the group that defines all internet standards)


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

o.k. It is still website compatible so i will use it 4 now


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Technically, its not compatible. Browsers are not required to be able to understand HTML anymore, but they leave it in as a service to sites with valuable info that are no longer updated.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

If the new one is similar and simpler I will use it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It is similar. The differences:

1. All tags must be lowercase (<tag> not <TAG>
2. All attributes must be lowercase (<a href=""> not <a HREF="">
3. All attributes must be quoted (<a href="yourpage"> not <a href=yourpage>)
4. All tags must be closed. ( must have a , tags like 
must be 
)
5. Tags must be nested properly ( not )
6. XHTML is to be used for content only. Styling should be done in CSS.

The last rule is not as important, but it covers the text color thing. Simple styling such as font size and color should definitely be done in CSS.

Almost every site you see is designed in tables. All of my sites are tables, this site is tables, etc. That is being phased out and being replaced completely with CSS. The only problems are that not all browsers read CSS the same.

I'm tired of typing now. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

My webpage now also has a games section.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks covert, but I already follow those rules, apart from number 6


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

also, you need to have a DOCTYPE, which you don't have. You also don't close your 



Fix all the errors on this page
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://giovanni.xenweb.net/


That is the W3's validator for XHTML.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

If eventually I have to convert to it, I will thanks, have a look at my site if you want


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Whoa. Why is this so long? 

Wow. 

But covert I have to disagree about using images when designing, unless you are going for an uber-fancy website, I just prefer to use lists for menu bars, buttons, and divs for layout, and then completely add style with CSS. It's much more accessible and it looks cleaner IMO.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just meant not to have your site completely void of images. My sites are almost purely images, but that was not why I was suggesting


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, yes, of course, images are good, but I wouldn't build an entire site with them.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

For the most part, I think my sites look good, but they are DEFINITELY a hassle to update


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have just about 5 pages and I already see that is a hassle.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

thats where templates come in handy.

design a template that updates all other pages when you update it


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

and how exactly do I do that?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i'n only familiar with dreamweaver...check Nvu's help files


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I can just select them all then drag then into my public folder in SmartFTP and upload them. Have a look at my site now and see the new downloads section and the games section please, thanks!!!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I checked it out...most of the downloads are common programs


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

that way people can find what they want easily, I am making good use of my sig.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i'm sure your hosts won't like that....or do you just link to other sites to download the programs


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can see from the links that they're going to the author's site...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I just link to other sites, you can check 4 yourself


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I didn't bother checking


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

O.k.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am considering downloading as i have heard it is good, is it? Is it simple to use?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

what is good/simple to use?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

forget it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> forget it.


maybe i will....


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

this is a great froum, hurray for TSG


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

time to stop posting an let this thread die...it should have been 9 pages in the first place


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, maybe it should, but atleast break your 1000 mark in this thread


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

with my new animated avatar


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, why do you keep changing your avatar like every day?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

this thread doesn't deserve the honor


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> Yeah, why do you keep changing your avatar like every day?


I had the FF and Ie one but then I dicided to get my own but it wasnt animated, now it is!:up:


----------

